# Safe during pregnancy?



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,I just found out that my husband and I are 5 weeks pregnant!!! I'm wondering if Acacia and Imodium are safe to take during pregnancy and if anyone has used them while pregnant. Any info would be great since this is our first baby and we want to take all the safe measures!Thanks!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You should check with your doctor about anything you take while pregnant. A lot of us had the symptoms go away during that time. Also taking calcium can help with diarrhea and taking calcium is a good thing while being pregnant as well as other times also. Calcium carbonate and now much magnesium may help.Linda


----------



## 15944 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello there, I am an OB/GYN nurse, Immodium is ok in pregnancy. Just go easy as the further along in pregnancy, the slower your intestines will work and you could end up with the opposite problem. I do not know what the other medication is, sorry.


----------

